
Show HN: ZaComments – to find the best thing that's been said about anything - emadtawadros
http://www.zacomments.com
======
emadtawadros
2 years ago I was watching the VMAs and Miley Cyrus gave her "Peculiar"
performance. and I was wondering "What's the best thing that's ever been said
about Miley Cyrus?" And surprisingly, I couldn't find a site that could answer
that. Comments on Youtube were scattered between her videos and are not even
sorted by votes any more. Twitter let me know what was being said about her at
the time. Reddit showed me articles, discussions, pictures or videos about
her. Mostly pictures though. I thought a comment ranking system like reddit is
the way to go, but centred solely on comments. Users just need to come up with
the best/funniest/smarted thing they could think of about anything and post
it. No discussions, just comment and may the best comment reach the top. A
mature version I see for ZaComments would be a wikipedia with a comment system
like Reddit. Where a user browsing through the topics on ZaComments and
reading the top 5-6 comments can easily get a feeling of what people think
about that topic. whether it was Miley Cyrus, Love, Lord of the rings, TV ads,
the superbowl...anything! So what do you guys think? I'm interested to hear
your thoughts.

------
fiatjaf
This is a Google competitor.

